# Help coding Evacuation of thrombosed hemorrhoid



## Hopp (Jan 23, 2015)

Just wondering if CPT 46083 is correct code for evacuation of thrombosed
hemorrhoid    Thanks
Deb,CPC


----------



## ajgibson (Jan 23, 2015)

That depends... was the hemorrhoid internal or external?
If it was just the thrombosis, and the hemorrhoid was external, then yes. If the entire hemorrhoid was removed, then the code would be 46320 (assuming it is external).


----------

